# Top Ten Mods



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Based on Husker92's idea on putting the Outback Dishwasher in the Top Ten Mods...I figured I'd start a new thread and get everyones input.

Ok...so what are the Top Ten Mods Outbackers.com members have created?

Dishwasher is in there for sure.

The shower mod to create a real tub.

Real drawer vs. the factory "flip out" (I know...an easy mod, but a MUST do for sure)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This subject can be so depending on everyones personal way of camping. A top ten mod for someone who dry camps will be of no interest to others.

Maybe just submit for the top ten the ones that are the coolest, not the must haves such as Max Air covers.

One that impressed me was changing out the step tub to a full tub such as John and Tami (Rizfam) did. Need to give more thought to the subject now.

John


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Oregon Camper!

Add the Microwave vent cut out and some of the generator rack Mods.

I'm giving high marks to anyone who has the guts to cut the trailer and make it more user friendly!

Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Putting deck plates on the propane cover.









get rid of the stupid hamper under the sink and flip the door....









tornado in the tank...









top three answers on the board, get them correct and the outbackers family takes control of the board...









DING,DING.DING


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Survey says!...*


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Quicky Flush

And a 2nd AC unit in our 5er for sure.!

4 inches of memory foam topper


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Replacing mini blinds in the slideout with....anything not noisy.

Queen bed to king bed mod.

MaxxiFan in the kitchen area. Too chicken to cut the trailer side.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep them coming everyone...









Pictures of each mod would be nice.

Once we're done, it would nice to have them stored somewhere so everyone can browse them.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Putting deck plates on the propane cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the covers for in the cover


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thevanobackers said:


> Putting deck plates on the propane cover.


what are the covers for in the cover
[/quote]

To access the propane tanks (on/off) and possible to flip a quick disconnect switch on the battery.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

My personal favorite was the pullman type curtains on the kids' bunks - boy side has one color/theme and the girls' side has a different one...

Bedtime and neatness have never been easier. They have even been used to "ground" a child for a short time


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Putting deck plates on the propane cover.


what are the covers for in the cover
[/quote]

To access the propane tanks (on/off) and possible to flip a quick disconnect switch on the battery.
[/quote]

Ahhhhh..... Makes sense. I was wondering that as well! Might be an idea!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood sees you 
* 1 Quickie Flush and
* 2 Propane Access Covers (BEST Mod - and easiest - we have done!!)

and

raises you 
1 Electric Tongue Jack
1 Sliding Shower Door and
1 Combination Key Box on the tongue (we even use it for the spare _house_ key!!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 1 Combination Key Box on the tongue (we even use it for the spare _house_ key!!!)


Added this to my Outback last summer...great mod! I carry keys to the Outback (doors and outside compartments), Suburban and my hitch lock in there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are my Top 10 in no real order

Fireplace
dishwasher
quickie flush
surge tank
propane tee
Maxx Air Vents
Power Jack
Bathroom door/hamper
Topper Pad for the matress
LED lights

Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

What? No fireplace? No wood laminate flooring?








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7860


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

There's the Pantry Drawer Lock mod. This was my first - by necessity.









Then there's the Battery Disconnect, which prevents your battery from being drained by all the parasitics in the trailer. (Many types/makes)









The under-sink water filter (Wal-Mart) and filtered water dispenser (hardware store) is really nice, to get rid of the funky tastes in the water system
















Towel racks in the bathroom are handy (Wal-Mart)









And adding a cabinet door to the underseat storage area (dinette) makes life a LOT easier! (Builder's Supply)









My first one this spring will be the bed lift mod - with two 40# gas struts.

But I'm warning you - once you get mod fever, you can't get rid of it. There's no cure. And I've noticed that soon after you get the fever, it leads to the dreaded "Empty Wallet Syndrome."

Happy modding!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> But I'm warning you - once you get mod fever, you can't get rid of it. There's no cure. And I've noticed that soon after you get the fever, it leads to the dreaded "Empty Wallet Syndrome."


...resolved by the "Go Back to Work on Monday" problem.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's my personal top 9:
Garage Locks (also fit for rear slideout)
Garage Lock Hardware Screws (one ways to prevent someone from removing standard phillips screws to bypass locks)
Dragging Tow Chains (a mod to prevent dragging)
Spare Key Lockbox
Trailer Plug Wiring Protector (umbilical cord)
30 Amp Surge Protector (to prevent spikes in power)
Stabilizer Crank Socket (to make setup easier without cranking)
Wireless Backup Camera System
Autoformer (to boost low power and limit high power)


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Scrib said:


> What? No fireplace? No wood laminate flooring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you say fireplace?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya think this will make the top ten list?







It is definitely high on my DH's list.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Ya think this will make the top ten list?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he is reminded to "Check Wheel Lugs"...over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya think this will make the top ten list?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he is reminded to "Check Wheel Lugs"...over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over
[/quote]

and over . . .


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Ya think this will make the top ten list?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he is reminded to "Check Wheel Lugs"...over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over
[/quote]

and over . . .
[/quote]

OK, cause I wasn't sure if difficulty level or price had anything to do with it being scored in the "Top Ten All Time Best Outbacker Mods" ...









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We can discuss that very issue Tami over a beer we open with your bottle opener.

John

PS, nice new pics


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We can discuss that very issue Tami over a beer we open with your bottle opener.
> 
> John
> 
> PS, nice new pics


Of course we can.









Thanks we had a wonderful time.







It is so nice to break up the winter w/







70*-80*







degree weather.

Tami


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?

4Beeps


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Had to do this. 








Included are drawer slides and a basket the DW uses for her duds.








This door flipped up to open. How stupid was that? Big improvement here.








More doors. This was already brought up so I'll second the idea.








Hey , this isn't a trailer mod but it does carry camping accessories on the truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4beeps said:


> Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?
> 
> 4Beeps


Like this?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I know many of you have seen this before, but it is absolutely my all time favorite mod.


















http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6745

Once everyone lists or posts their Favorite Mods, we should start a poll. Have everyone vote & actually create a list for all to see/use for future Outbackers & future mods.







Your thoughts?

Tami


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Had to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the cabinet doors for the bed base from? i like that idea, great way to utilize the under bed storage.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?
> 
> 4Beeps


Like this?









[/quote]

What did you make the ladders out of? I like that idea!


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome ideas!!

We just bought our Outback and have only been out one time, but this super easy mod had to be first.

When you're camping with a 4 year old and Mom or Dad needs to use the bathroom where do you think said 4 year old now needs to be?

Right, in the bathroom.

So, I had to install a locking doorknob on the bathroom door. I know, it seems lame to even bring up in he midst of all of this ingenuity.

Just my first of many... getting great ideas from all of you, the list is growing, Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The doors came from Rocklers.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerin...bSelect=Details 
I also priced them at Home Depot where they were much more expensive.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?
> 
> 4Beeps


Like this?









[/quote]

What did you make the ladders out of? I like that idea!








[/quote]

Y-Guy did most of my mods prior to selling me his Outback.

*The rails are made 12" pine boards covered with batting and mounted to the aluminum frame, L brackets secure the edge against the wall. The ladders are made from 2" Poplar, notched, glued and secured with bolts, then mounted to the cabinets and bunk wall.*

Click here for more info
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_bunk.html


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> My personal favorite was the pullman type curtains on the kids' bunks - boy side has one color/theme and the girls' side has a different one...


Here's the link to the Pullman-style curtains post:

Pullman-style curtains for bunk










Ed


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

4beeps said:


> Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets.


There are lots of variations on closet shelving. In the spirit of posting pictures of each mod, here are my two closet mods. Search will reveal lots of others.

Bunkhouse Wire Shelves










Wire Baskets in Wardrobe










Ed


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

4beeps said:


> Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?
> 
> 4Beeps


X2 Dh just told me he thought this was my post!! Because I've been giving the salespeople a hardtime about this for the last couple of weeks while we've been looking at new TT's.
Ember


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

[quote name='ember' date='Feb 27 2008, 04:09 PM' post='276011']
[quote name='4beeps' post='274706' date='Feb 20 2008, 03:41 PM']Maybe it's just me but what about putting shelves in the closets. Who really hangs their clothes when camping? or what about adding a ladder or a step for the bunks?

Hey, I do....saves time and energy trying to dig through piles of clothes


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Replacing mini blinds in the slideout with....anything not noisy.
> 
> Queen bed to king bed mod.
> 
> MaxxiFan in the kitchen area. Too chicken to cut the trailer side.


Lady Di,

Did you make the queen bed to king bed mod or is that what you'd like to do? If you did it how did you do it?! We'd love to make the mod to ours...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

anne72 said:


> Replacing mini blinds in the slideout with....anything not noisy.
> 
> Queen bed to king bed mod.
> 
> MaxxiFan in the kitchen area. Too chicken to cut the trailer side.


Lady Di,

Did you make the queen bed to king bed mod or is that what you'd like to do? If you did it how did you do it?! We'd love to make the mod to ours...
[/quote]
I'd like to see this as well if it's been done.


----------

